# news images



## walt mesk (Sep 7, 2004)

new image in home page,new gallery(minimal)and news photos in "dreaming".
good view!

http://www.waltmesk.com

w.m.


----------



## mygrain (Sep 10, 2004)

Great site!! What is you primary camera set up?


----------



## talonop (Sep 10, 2004)

As always, I love your pictures, especially the black and white ones.

BTW you have "Welcome on my site." I think it should be "Welcom to my site."


----------



## Artemis (Sep 10, 2004)

Once again walt mate, a piece of art, great job


----------



## walt mesk (Sep 11, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Great site!! What is you primary camera set up?


my primary camera is nikon fm3a with 18mm and fuji superia reala film,and D100 with 24-50 mm.

the coolpix 5700 i use for shots at the people looking the monitor.

thanks.
walt.


----------



## walt mesk (Sep 11, 2004)

fibrousjaguar said:
			
		

> As always, I love your pictures, especially the black and white ones.
> 
> BTW you have "Welcome on my site." I think it should be "Welcom to my site."


oh,thanks thanks...my english is fool!ahahahah!
walt.


----------



## walt mesk (Sep 11, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Once again walt mate, a piece of art, great job


thanks artemis...you are a great friend.
walt.


----------

